# 15 years old and struggling



## mmm1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Last year I was finally diagnosed with IBS. It took several GPs to work out what was wrong, which I was really let down about. I thought it was a rare condition, and I'm glad that I'm not the only one!

I have the type which varies diarrhoea / constipation, and I get bloating, abdominal pains, nausea, sweating and much more! I also deal with anxiety, depression and an irritable bladder - as well as normal life problems. When I get an IBS attack my reactions vary, but usually I get very overheated, start sweating all round due to extreme stress and fear of what could happen - IBS is so unpredictable it's horrible.

I believe that my IBS came as a result of several factors. The first and most important is through frequent high levels of street - is this just me? The second is that in 2014 I suffered a horrendous period of time, where the GPs were not able to diagnose me with anything. My auntie from Spain who is a nurse believes that it was a bad case of Gastoentiritis - but for several months? Seems unlikely. I had very loose bowels and took an Imodium pill - this blocked my bowels for not 24 hours like they said, but for two months!! Before this poo was non existent - all that would come out was a green liquid, and non digested food - does anyone know what this would've been?

My best friend through all of this has most definitely been my Buscopan tablets. They help relieve bloating in the gut relatively quickly too (5-10 minutes) - I highly recommend it!

I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions, took a lot of courage to write this !


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

First off need to balance hormones. sour foods in the morning are great for this plums, apricots (umeboshi), found at an asian market, green apple. Are you female? What is your blood type?

Ok bladder issues can be stopped by taking pineapple at 9:00 pm. Sunflowerseeds eaten at lunch. Stress is stopped if you eat soaked almonds for breakfast. Almonds are anti-stress. Eat almonds with plums or apricots because the fruit sugar will digest them easier, chew thoroughly before swallowing.

Music can lessen stress. check out this video. I listen to it to calm down at night sometimes.


----------

